# Bible widow question



## Beth (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a Biblical question as it relates to widows.

Since my husband died I have been trying to know what I should do with my life. First off, are there any other widow/widowers who post on the Puritan Board? 

I need feedback. Everything I read says don't make any hasty moves for a year. Yet, I know I need to be closer to a OPC fellowship and the nearest one is down south of me 40+ miles (Chalcedon). I have been considering contacting them to ask for prayer on this. 

My 'problem' which I know God can deal with is, my husband had been on Social Security disability since being left disabled by a drunk driver in '89 just before Christmas. And I became his willing and happy caregiver from then on. Alas, the drunk driver had no insurance so our financial situation became dire. We did win a hefty settlement in court and I have finally sought legal help in seeing if 15 years later the man and his wife have any assets I can tap into. I am not greedy, simply in need of some sound financial footing.

I haven't worked outside the home since before marriage since Ron and I agreed that making a home and being frugal was what we both wanted. Thus I have no marketable skills per se, and with Lupus and the past two operations and one coming up, I wont be work mode for months as it is. I am 58.

So any counsel or prayers anyone cares to offer me I thank you in advance. You may also e-mail me off list if you prefer.

~ Beth
[email protected]


----------



## Gregg (Apr 11, 2004)

[quote:6d09e77eae][i:6d09e77eae]Originally posted by Beth[/i:6d09e77eae]
I have a Biblical question as it relates to widows.

Since my husband died I have been trying to know what I should do with my life. First off, are there any other widow/widowers who post on the Puritan Board? 

I need feedback. Everything I read says don't make any hasty moves for a year. Yet, I know I need to be closer to a OPC fellowship and the nearest one is down south of me 40+ miles (Chalcedon). I have been considering contacting them to ask for prayer on this. 

My 'problem' which I know God can deal with is, my husband had been on Social Security disability since being left disabled by a drunk driver in '89 just before Christmas. And I became his willing and happy caregiver from then on. Alas, the drunk driver had no insurance so our financial situation became dire. We did win a hefty settlement in court and I have finally sought legal help in seeing if 15 years later the man and his wife have any assets I can tap into. I am not greedy, simply in need of some sound financial footing.

I haven't worked outside the home since before marriage since Ron and I agreed that making a home and being frugal was what we both wanted. Thus I have no marketable skills per se, and with Lupus and the past two operations and one coming up, I wont be work mode for months as it is. I am 58.

So any counsel or prayers anyone cares to offer me I thank you in advance. You may also e-mail me off list if you prefer.

~ Beth
[email protected] [/quote:6d09e77eae]
_________________________________

Reply...

I've been a widower since age 31

It is hard to give financial advice because everybodies needs are different. The best thing you can do is to live within your means and not make any hasty decisions as far as major expenses and moves are concerned. Be a wise and careful steward of what resources you do have, as well as the home you have been given to live in.

As far as moving is concerned... This is a decision that should be thought out very carefully depending on your ability to maintain the home on your own as well as its financial obligations.

You might also want to visit the OPC church for several months or more and decide if it is the church you are looking for before deciding to relocate closer.

There are probably many companies that would be willing to hire you. Many retail companies need people to work.



[Edited on 4-11-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## default (Apr 11, 2004)

Beth,

I'm sorry about the loss of your husband, but know Christ is our husband and will comfort you through this! Be blessed with the years you had to gether and if he is a Christian we all rejoice with him at his homecoming to the Father!

Christ is also our Jehovah Jirah, our provider! 

I'll be praying for you!

God be with you!

Lori


----------



## Doodle Bug (Apr 11, 2004)

Titus 2 says older women are to teah the younger. I don't know about where you are, but this is largely igored in our churches here. Perhaps you could begin a ministry?

You know what else would be a great ministry? Reusing resources- The Pres church I woek at throws all sorts of reusable things away. A few weeks ago they threw away 10,000 envelopes. If there were a ministry to take in things churches don't need/want and give them to ministries who can use them. I think it would be a great way to be - I'm looking for a word but can't find it- to be good with the resources God has given rather than just throwing things away.

Becky


----------

